# making something with whey



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

right brought this sh1tty protein couple of months backits undrinkable comes out whey 2 thick.

misses moaning its been on top of fridge for months so its either chuck or maybe make some protein bar or something. now i ent know jamie oliver so little recipe help would be great. :bounce:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

how much is in it??? ill buy it cheap


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

check out www.proteinpow.com some good recipes on there. Better still, get the misses to do it.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i wouldn't waist your money bud its total wnak 1 scoop in shaker fill shaker to almost full with water and it still comes out like house brick


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

squatthis said:


> check out www.proteinpow.com some good recipes on there. Better still, get the misses to do it.


cheers dude repped


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

bung it in sum porridge /oats?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i really wonna make some protein bars with it.

{edit} really want the misses to make protein bars


----------



## porkswagen (Mar 25, 2012)

Make ice cream. Got some chilling in the freezer right now for my snack later!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

porkswagen said:


> Make ice cream. Got some chilling in the freezer right now for my snack later!


what did you do mix with milk then freeze?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> cheers dude repped


No probs bud. The owner of that site is doing a demo at the bodypower expo later this month so im looking forward to seeing them made well.


----------



## porkswagen (Mar 25, 2012)

Yup, add double the protein you would normally, to the same amount if water, then freeze - stirring occasionally so that it freezes consistently.

Although with your thick whey, you might not want to double up...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bake banana bread with some peanut butter or chopped nuts. Flapjack protein bars are always a safe bet.


----------

